# Best toilet clog advice EVER lol



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

This guy's going to put us out of business :laughing:
Ya sick you hands in there nice and deep now


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:no: :whistling2:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

_"So ya taker yer wingnut and frippen the krotz on the wing-bling . . . "_

This guy could be good to have around when things get slow. Imagine all the work he could get hoe moaners creating for plumbers!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Miguel said:


> _"So ya taker yer wingnut and frippen the krotz on the wing-bling . . . "_
> 
> This guy could be good to have around when things get slow. Imagine all the work he could get hoe moaners creating for plumbers!




I have just one thing to say about that IDIOT!!!!!!!!

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Bawhahahahahahaha!!!!!

Thanks. That made my day. :laughing:




Hi. This is my brother Daryl and this is my other brother Daryl. :jester:





Is their an emoticon that plays Dueling Banjos?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Man I been clearing drains all wrong all these years.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

"Easiest way to unclog a bathtub without using Drano." He actually said that!
Remember boys and girls, "left to loosen."
I am shocked that this guy thinks he's doing a public service!

Gotta catch my breath!

Total


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A genuine handy hacker.... :whistling2:
I feel sorry for his customers...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Is he SERIOUS ??!! Got homeowners pulling tub drains to snake them ??? O.k ,,, MUCH more work for us !!

" Mr. Plumber , my tub is still stopped and now it leaks through my ceiling "

Nice


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Everybody knows to unclog a toilet you have to go in through the vanity waste!!! whats wrong with this guy!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I knew this was going in the right direction when he picked up the putty. I always use putty when clearing drains.



You could have the drain cleared before he even broke all the cross-bars out of the strainer. This guy would be fun to ride around with and be his "helper". 








Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumber's Putty?! That's where he went wrong! He needs to use.......................:no:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That guy is soo stupid he doesn't even know it. And i bet he will try that for you for a 6 pack. then you can call a real plumber when he is done.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

stuff like that reminds me to not deminish the value of what i know.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*one glove*

and he switches auger from hand to hand. next video lost the glove. does he have an separate auger for everything. everyone knows that the germs in shower drain are friendlier than stool germs. does he lick his lips? lol. breid.......:whistling2:


----------



## racerx (Aug 29, 2009)

That guys is so stupid. Why didn't he just take off the overflow on the tube and snake down from there.:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

racerx said:


> That guys is so stupid. Why didn't he just take off the overflow on the tube and snake down from there.:laughing:


Is that how you're supposed to do that? Never would've guessed that.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Dont be too hard on him, guys like this are great for business: our business. Now when you show up you dont just have to unstop the drain, now you have to repair or replace the tub drain. And that looks very professional , standing in the tub while your working on it...go ahead and hand him a bar of soap. Seems the ones I work on are 6 in deep in water when I get called.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I just googled this guy and he is in the st louis area, I need to get him to move 100 miles south so I can get some more work from people that follow his advice.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I think that guy is legit, he's just telling people to do stuff like that to get business. I can't believe that's real!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

hmmm... if you got a clogged tub drain (at least a few I've worked on) you can't really see the bottom of the tub through the suds and dirty water... and sticking my one hand with glove in thar's gonna make my hand dirty...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont know how i missed this but, WOW. I am a little bit more dumber than I was 5 minutes ago, and May god have mercy on his soul.


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

*2nd year apprentice.*

The easiest way to clear a tub drain is to cover the overflow w/rag and put the wet /dry vac hose in the drainw/ rag and turn it on.Lots of times that may work by itself,at least to get the draino out and clear some water out of the tub.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

rrman said:


> The easiest way to clear a tub drain is to cover the overflow w/rag and put the wet /dry vac hose in the drainw/ rag and turn it on.Lots of times that may work by itself,at least to get the draino out and clear some water out of the tub.


 
:blink:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rrman said:


> The easiest way to clear a tub drain is to cover the overflow w/rag and put the wet /dry vac hose in the drainw/ rag and turn it on.Lots of times that may work by itself,at least to get the draino out and clear some water out of the tub.


Hello your guy was out here 3 day's ago and it's backing up again
Just snake it. Never ever had a call back when I snaked a tub line.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Hello your guy was out here 3 day's ago and it's backing up again
> Just snake it. Never ever had a call back when I snaked a tub line.


 
NH is right, the sure fire way is to use a snake. I like to go through the overflow with my hand auger, then, through the grid drain. I wouldnt want liqiud plumber chemiclas in my shop vac. That crap would smell big time.:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> NH is right, the sure fire way is to use a snake. I like to go through the overflow with my hand auger, then, through the grid drain. I wouldnt want liqiud plumber chemiclas in my shop vac. That crap would smell big time.:laughing:


and that chemical crap can't be good for the plastics my shop vac's made out of.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

the easiest way to unstop a toilet is put a bar of ivory (or any floating) soap in bowl and pour hot water in until soap is gone toilet should flush.Tip brought to u by our local PBS tv station DIY show


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> the easiest way to unstop a toilet is put a bar of ivory (or any floating) soap in bowl and pour hot water in until soap is gone toilet should flush.Tip brought to u by our local PBS tv station DIY show


 
hmmm i always thought it was you drop a couple asprin down the toilet
and let it sit overnight...


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I usually just use an auger, customers don't wanna wait for all that hocus pocus


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Retired Rooter said:


> the easiest way to unstop a toilet is put a bar of ivory (or any floating) soap in bowl and pour hot water in until soap is gone toilet should flush.Tip brought to u by our local PBS tv station DIY show


Aha! that explains why I have so much trouble pulling softened bars of soap from a toilet trap. Costs more to pull the toilet than to auger it. Keep 'em coming DIY guys!


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

Best way to keep your toilet unclogged is to **** in your neighbors toilet!:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The guy is a dufus


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I will be waiting for him to show us how to unstop the main drain w/ top snake..YOU CAN DO IT !!!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.cloghog.com/these rainy days are dangerious I learn too many new tricks lol I can just see me with a cheap 99$ pressure washer and a 100 ft one of these on a roof going down a sink vent


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

unbelievable. I am so tired of people who think that our trade is simple and the fact that our knowledge isnt worth squat let them hire this a$$ho;e first then maybe they will respect a proffessional man that pisses me off


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:furious: I truely hate this idiot,this is the reason wye many companies close shop cause of the stupid handy man pertending to be plumber:boxing:


----------

